# Jintani



## SlaughterBUNS (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey Guys, i would appreciate any experience with Jintani Labs - shipping and products such as Test E 250, Test Cyp 250, Tren Ace 100 and Tren E 200. What to Stack and so forth for best results. I am 6'0 190. For the record this is not my first time running a cycle, its been a couple years so i dont know whats out there and after doing my research Jintani seemed cheap and their oils seemed potent. I just got back in the gym after starting a family some may know having children can put a damper on hitting the gym. Any Feedback would be appreciative, Thanks again!


----------



## SlaughterBUNS (Sep 15, 2016)

no one knows anything huh? somebody has to know something! si i got my order and need help distinguishing the difference in bottle by the color of the bottle tops . please help!!!!


----------



## BadGas (Sep 15, 2016)

Oh.. so you got some of their "white" colored orals.. and some of their "oily" oils?? 

Well.. Test and Tren .. easy ..!! 

Test E from Test Cyp.. flip a coin. 

Tren A from Tren E.. LOL.. little more difficult, but ...... Tren E sides kick after 2 weeks. Tren A after a few days .. Tren E is hell on earth side effects. Tren A are not so much... but both are same color usually..


----------



## SlaughterBUNS (Sep 19, 2016)

i ordered from jintani and was wondering if there lab test really are what they say they are, they are oils. so i guess what i am wondering is the only way to tell how there products are is to get my mid cycle bloods done?


----------

